# How come I can't add a GIF to my siggie but other people can?



## ambergirl (Jan 27, 2010)

I know there are rules about pic and gif size in signature lines but mine says I don't have permission to post a gif in my siggie at all. But I see all kind of cool gifs in other peoples sig lines. Can you explain please?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 28, 2010)

NM, I figured out how. (Duh!)

Don't try to upload the gif like a photo. Insert into the text area like you would insert a photo


----------



## sleepflower (Jan 28, 2010)

I LOVE GUS!!! (does a happy dance)


----------



## PeaceLover (Aug 31, 2016)

How do I post a GIF and make one as my siggie? I need to learn lol


----------

